# SD Card Probs (Silverstone)



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Just plugged my SD car into the pc, there is only two video files I can open, the rest of the files look like chinese/japanese gobledegook

Anyone else had this problem?, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

i had to download div x to watch mine


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I already have divx, but I have chinese files on mine and no media files


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not very good with computers but got mine working fine. 

I plugged in the USB card reader into the USB port on my PC. Comes up as a new drive 'Nissan GT-R Experience'. I used explorer to navigate, in the video folder I have 7 files named 'FILE0001.ASF' (1-7). Once you double click it launches in Windows media player and runs fine.

I also tried the 'GT-R.exe' and it works fine through that too.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I only have two asf. files, the rest is crap:bawling:

Think the instructors must have balls'd it up, or the SD card is faulty:bawling::bawling:uke:


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Think the instructors must have balls'd it up said:


> I've just backed mine on to the hard drive and on CD....just in case the card does go bang.


----------



## Fire_2 (Mar 31, 2008)

NismoR35GTR said:


> I've just backed mine on to the hard drive


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Take it you have 7 vids as well?


----------



## Fire_2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep 983MB worth opcorn:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

a couple of my asf's were corrupted - sh1tty card writer in the car.


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Has anyone taken any pics of the cars lined up. Specificaly the DMG and Black?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

These are the only I took


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

where all the cars being driven LHD as one of the pics show a RHD


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

its a mix of jap and US cars, so left and right


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I only have two asf. files, the rest is crap:bawling:
> 
> Think the instructors must have balls'd it up, or the SD card is faulty:bawling::bawling:uke:


First two files Played on Windows Media Player but I couldn't get the others too play (got DIV X) So tried playing them with DVD Software Power DVD
(Cyberlink) Worked fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

This is what Video looks like in my SD card

Just a load of chinese crap


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

NismoR35GTR said:


> Has anyone taken any pics of the cars lined up. Specificaly the DMG and Black?


a pic from my phone camera :


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I took a few pics of the different colour cars and a video of the day, its in the 'silverstone' posts.

All my files work except one from the sd card, the one is just a black screen rubbish file.


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys, any more pics of the DMG and Black together...thanks


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Only 2 of my files worked on media player. Downloaded divx and another 2 then worked, but the best file (of the circuit and being driven by the instructors) just gives a band of fuzzy colours at the bottom of the screen. Any ideas? - the file is 630Mb which would seem right, given that this was the longest stage.
If not, can somebody post a part-video of the instructor race


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

paulc said:


> Only 2 of my files worked on media player. Downloaded divx and another 2 then worked, but the best file (of the circuit and being driven by the instructors) just gives a band of fuzzy colours at the bottom of the screen. Any ideas? - the file is 630Mb which would seem right, given that this was the longest stage.
> If not, can somebody post a part-video of the instructor race


Sounds more like it could be a codec problem - there are packs you can download


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

the other files did throw up a 'codec missing' message - forwarded me to WPplugins site but then unable to download (for whatever reason). Downloading and using divx works the the other files which stated they required codec but not for this one - just coloured fuzz at the bottom of the screen


----------



## darwin (Dec 27, 2007)

my card only has the last event which was the circuit, phew! What a fantastic day, apart from pre-event balls up the day was well managed and they looked after us well


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

darwin said:


> my card only has the last event which was the circuit, phew! What a fantastic day, apart from pre-event balls up the day was well managed and they looked after us well


Good to see you on the day Darwin. You should have stayed on the winning Kuros table!.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

darwin said:


> my card only has the last event which was the circuit, phew! What a fantastic day, apart from pre-event balls up the day was well managed and they looked after us well


Great day, btw did you manage to get your daughter in foc

N


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

DMG or Gun Metal & Black









DMG or Gun Metal & Black









DMG 









Titainium









White Pearl









PS3 Version

I had ordered White now I cannot decide between DMG, Black or Titainium.

Kp


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

paulc said:


> Only 2 of my files worked on media player. Downloaded divx and another 2 then worked, but the best file (of the circuit and being driven by the instructors) just gives a band of fuzzy colours at the bottom of the screen. Any ideas? - the file is 630Mb which would seem right, given that this was the longest stage.
> If not, can somebody post a part-video of the instructor race


paul here you go, sorry about the writing across the screen but i had to download some unregistered software to trial. How did your camcorder videos come out?

YouTube - gtr race academy

N


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I got an awesome video of 4 of the instructors racing in the wet - sideways is an understatement

YouTube - Nissan GTR - KPs Instructors Race

Kp


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

For some odd reason, the video works perfectly when the SD card was used in the USB holder. My laptop has an SD card port, but didnt seem to work via this. Now very happy man. It does all seem much slower when watched on video though. Remember holding on and thinking 'oh, sh*t' but didnt quite come out on the video that way..


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've just noticed that the driver image in the clip using the LHD car on Stowe circuit is the wrong way round!


----------



## darwin (Dec 27, 2007)

paulc said:


> Good to see you on the day Darwin. You should have stayed on the winning Kuros table!.


 I thinl I would have held you back!


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

darwin said:


> I thinl I would have held you back!


Probably no more than I held the others back - my super pole time was positively pedestrian (though it was raining quite well).


----------

